# quiero un amor que me quiera y comprenda



## KESHUGOMU

Alguién que me pueda ayudar como puedo decir en italiano 
que *quiero un amor que me quiera y comprenda.*

Gracias por todo


----------



## irene.acler

Voglio un amore che mi voglia bene/che mi ami e che mi comprenda.


----------



## KESHUGOMU

Gracias Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!


----------



## claudine2006

KESHUGOMU said:


> Alguién que me pueda ayudar como puedo decir en italiano
> que *quiero un amor que me quiera y comprenda.*
> 
> Gracias por todo


Voglio un amore che mi ami e mi capisca.
Alejánome un poco del original:
Voglio innamorarmi di qualcuno che mi ami e mi capisca.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Voglio innamorarmi di qualcuno che mi ami e mi capisca.



In questa frase il "qualcuno" è esclusivamente maschile, o può rieferirsi anche a una donna? In spagnolo usiamo "alguien", che va bene per i due generi.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> In questa frase il "qualcuno" è esclusivamente maschile o può riferirsi anche a una donna? In spagnolo usiamo "alguien", che va bene per i due generi.


Andrebbe bene anche per riferirsi ad una donna (il linguaggio è molto maschilista....)


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Andrebbe bene anche per riferirsi ad una donna (il linguaggio è molto maschilista....)


 
Ma sarebbe più chiaro dire "Mi sono innamorato di qualcuna" quando mi innamoro di una donna, no?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ma sarebbe più chiaro dire "Mi sono innamorato di qualcuna" quando mi innamoro di una donna, no?


Sì, sarebbe più chiaro ma per riferirmi ad una persona di sesso femminile preferirei dire:
"Mi sono innamorato di una donna/ragazza".


----------



## irene.acler

Sì però io credo che non diremmo mai "mi sono innamorato di qualcuna". Preferisco anch'io la versione di Claudine.


----------



## Cecilio

Adesso posso dire "Mi sono innamorato di qualcuno", perfino se si tratta di una forera?... 

(Lo de la forera es un chiste, que conste...).


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Adesso posso dire "Mi sono innamorato di qualcuno", perfino se si tratta di una forera?...
> 
> (Lo de la forera es un chiste, que conste...).



Eh eh, sì, un chiste!!
Beh, sì, puedes decir asì..


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh, sì, un chiste!!
> Beh, sì, lo puedes decir asì..


----------



## irene.acler

Uh, grazie mille, Femmejolie!


----------

